# Tour Mosbach-eberbach 10.09.2005



## drivingghost (6. September 2005)

Treffpunkt in Neckarelz Bahnhof (ich sag mal 1100, ist aber verhandelbar)
Von dort aus Straße aufwärts, etwas Landstraße dann in den Wald und über schöne singletrails ins Tal nach Neckargerach. Dort über die Brücke, direkt steil zur Minneburg hoch oder daran vorbei und dafür eine lange aber lockere Steigung hinauf. Weiter über Waldautobahnen bis Höhe Neunkirchen. Jetzt einen flotten singletrail runter, danach ein paar hundert Meter Straße hinauf um den eternal trail unter die Stollenreifen zu nehmen. Der wohl schönste singletrail in unserer Gegend. Lang, teilweise etwas technisch aber fast immer schön flüssig zu fahren. Es geht wieder etwas den Berg hoch um danach in einen kurzen aber schönen downhill überzugehen der bei der Burg Stolzeneck bei Rockenau endet. Dort die erste kurze Pause.
Ein kurzes Schiebestück durch den Wald mit einer Bachquerung, geschwind durch etwas verblockten Weg, anschliessend auf Waldwegen und Schotter bis  an den Neckar um die letzten 3 km auf Asphalt nach Eberbach zu rollen. Dort kann man einen Biergarten unsicher machen und neue Energie tanken für die jetzt folgende Auffahrt auf den Katzenbuckel (626 ü NN). Für das erste Stück gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, wobei ich die Zweite noch auf fahrbarkeit testen muss. (Eine technische Auffahrt mit sehr vielen Haarnadelkurven). Erste Möglichkeit ist ein Trail von ca 400m länge der immer steiler und steiniger wird. (Wer den komplett hochfährt bekommt von mir einen Keks) Jetzt geht es von der Burg Eberbach zum Katzenbuckel hoch, Schotter, dafür ziemlich steil. Die letzten 500m bis zum Gipfel geht es wieder auf einen Trail der etwas Geschick vom Fahrer abverlangt. Oben auf dem Gipfel ist dann Zeit für einen Riegel ehe es wieder bergab geht. Erst einen Trail, dann Straße. Später haben wir die Möglichkeit von zwei Schotterabfahrten nach Neckargerach, die eine ziemlich schnell, die andere eigentlich auch (;  , oder noch etwas auf der Höhe bleiben um dann später einen kurzen aber technischen singletrail durch den Wald nach Neckargerach zu nehmen. Von dort aus dann entweder am Neckar entlang nach Neckarelz zurück oder als Option wenn die Kondition es noch mitmacht, über den Berg zurück. 


Das gibt es:
#Die Tour wird von Neckarelz aus ca. 60 km und 1100 bis 1500 Hm haben
#Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter
#Das Tempo richtet sich nach dem langsamsten Mitfahrer, keiner wird genötigt, sich zu verausgaben um ein hohes Tempo mitzugehen. Nach Trails wird immer gewartet bis die Gruppe wieder beisammen ist.
#Vor Trails/Singletrails wird sich versammelt, ich weise dann auf Schwierigkeiten bzw. Gefahrenstellen hin.
#schöne Landschaft, schöne Trails

Das wird verlangt:
#Ein Helm der während der Fahrt auf dem Kopf zu sitzen hat!
#Ein Mountainbike in technisch einwandfreiem Zustand!
#Etwas Grundkondition, man sollte sich zutrauen, die oben angegebene Strecke zu bewältigen.
#Ein klein wenig Fahrkönnen, man kann zwar auch alle Trails schieben, wenn     man aber den Großteil fährt, auch wenn es sehr langsam ist, macht es einfach mehr Spaß.
#Toleranz gegenüber allen langsameren MITfahrern
#Spaß am biken

Wer die Option mehrerer bikes hat, der wähle ein Leichtes mit wenig bis mittlerem Federweg. Es wird nichts kommen was mit einem Hardtail nicht zu schaffen ist.

Und jetzt bitte zusagen, es wird sich lohnen!


----------



## drivingghost (6. September 2005)

Last Minute Biking Anmeldung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (6. September 2005)

Wo ist mein Kalender ??? ........   

Ah der im Handy sagt ich hab Zeit und darf mit    allerdings hab ich ne Baustelle angenommen, die unbedingt fertig werden muss   

Werd das mal abklären, ob ich am Samstag arbeiten muss oder was mir natürlich wesentlich lieber wäre mit euch durch den Odenwald radlen kann !


----------



## dox (6. September 2005)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei.   Muß meine Diplomarbeit fertig machen.
Außerdem halte ich euch nur mit meinen Stürzen und Platten auf   .


----------



## Haiflyer (6. September 2005)

bin ebenfalls NICHT dabei. sorry. kalender sagt lucas hat da schon was vor. viel spaß euch.


----------



## alex75 (6. September 2005)

Ich kann auch nicht - bin ab Samstag eine Woche in Finale Ligure.


----------



## ph!L (6. September 2005)

muss auch absagen   

aber ein andermal gerne!


----------



## drivingghost (6. September 2005)

Werden wohl nicht allzu viele. Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf.


----------



## Dschens (6. September 2005)

Wie schon im anderen Thread gesagt, bin höchstwahrscheinlich dabei. Genaue Zusage kann ich am Donnerstag Abend geben. Wetter ist mir egal.
Die S-Bahn S1 fährt über Mosbach-Neckarelz. Einen anderen Bahnhof wird es dort wohl nicht geben, oder? Können wir die Startzeit vielleicht noch um ne Stunde nach vorn verschieben, sprich 10:00 Uhr? Die S-Bahn wäre um 9:47 bzw. 10:47 da. Also der Treffpunkt zur vollen Stunde wäre somit ideal.

Ciao, Dschens


----------



## Haiflyer (6. September 2005)

hoff ihr macht so ne tour wiedermal. dann wär ich gern dabei.
@drivingghost. siehste die ganzen guten können diesmal ned    nur die unfallverursacher. an alle andren. wollt ihr echt mim ramin allein fahren gehn puh das wäre mir zu gefährlich.


ciao Lucas


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. September 2005)

Können wir das vielleicht Sonntag machen? Samstag kann ich auch nicht.


Gruß     Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (6. September 2005)

Tja, Sonntag kann ich nicht, da fliege ich ins Ausland. 
Und wenn ich alleine fahre, mir auch egal. Aber mit Dschens sind wir ja schon 2, dann vermutlich noch Sharky, und vielleicht findes sich noch wer.
Eine Stunde früher ist ok, ich werde es im LMB abändern. 
Gruß
Ramin


----------



## drivingghost (6. September 2005)

So, abgeändert. 

Treffpunkt in Neckarelz am Bahnhof am 

10.09.2005 um 10:00 Uhr


Und Lucas, jetzt vergraul mir nicht noch die letzten paar Mitfahrer die ich noch habe, ich bin wirklich ungefährlich.  (;


----------



## Haiflyer (6. September 2005)

also an alle. stimmt wirklich der ramin is von natur aus ein sehr lieber mensch    nur wenn er im wald is dann kommt die animalische seite raus. hehe


----------



## drivingghost (6. September 2005)

brüll!!


----------



## Haiflyer (7. September 2005)

he ramin ich geh dann jetzt ins bett. bis in 3 stunde wenn du aufstehst   

bin übrigends wieder single. seit gestern abend um 8. also falls jemand interesse hat. ( ramin    )


----------



## drivingghost (7. September 2005)

Spätschicht, ich schlafe aus bis um 0700. Ist fein, gell. 

Na wenn Du wieder single bist, gib mir mal die Nummer von Deiner EX mit der Sauna und dem Whirlpool im Garten, könnte mir gefallen 

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass mein Flug am Sonntag auf den 11/09 fällt. Ob ich mir so einen Wuschelbart ankleben und dann im Flugzeug komische Verse vor mich hinbrabbeln soll? Wäre sicher lustig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dox (7. September 2005)

Wär bestimmt glaubwürdig bei dir   .
Musst du schon wieder nach China? Wie lange?
Dann muß ich ja alleine Biken gehen   .


----------



## drivingghost (7. September 2005)

10-14 Tage


----------



## Haiflyer (7. September 2005)

bringst du mir was mittttttt ?


----------



## Dschens (7. September 2005)

@drivingghost: Seit wann sind denn die Camps in China? Die Reise kannst Du Dir übrigens sparen, Du bist schon der perfekte Terrorist. Abrunner und ich waren gestern ne kleine Runde am Weißen Stein drehen, und rate mal, an welchem Reifen ich nen Platten hatte. Und was für einen nicht zu überhörenden! Zu unserer Überraschung lagen mehrere Metallspäne im Mantel. Die Überraschung wich, als mir einfiel, wer bei mir den Schlauch gewechselt hatte.  Dabei habe ich dem Kerl doch auf die Finger geschaut.
Von der Aussichtsplattform des Teltschik-Turms hatte man gestern einen ganz guten Blick über den Odenwald. Leider ragte der Katzenbuckel überaus bedrohlich in der Ferne empor. Könntest Du vor dem Samstag dort noch mal vorbeifahren und mit der Schaufel ein paar Höhenmeter abtragen?

@Haiflyer: Ich überlege mir gerade, wie ich bei einer Tour zu zweit drum herum komme, hinter Ramin her zu fahren.  Wenn irgendwer ne Idee oder Protektoren hat...


----------



## drivingghost (7. September 2005)

Die Camps in China sind günstiger und brutaler, an die kommt nichts heran.

Metallspäne in Deinem Reifen? Nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Du standest doch neben mir, ich bin zwei mal mit der Hand durch den Reifen und habe am Ende noch mal Kräftig durchgepustet, da war nix mehr zu sehen. 

Höhenmeter abtragen? Das kommt gar nicht in Frage, eher noch auftocken um solch freche Kerle wie Dich vollends zu zerstören (;   

Und ja Lucas, bekommst nen Keks.


----------



## dox (7. September 2005)

Wieder so nen Keks aus Hund? Sowie ich.


----------



## Haiflyer (7. September 2005)

@ dschens. kann dir nen kompletten gladiatoranzug geben von dainese. da drin hast dann mollige 90 grad oder so. aber er schützt.

@drivingghost. ne bring mir was mit. aus china. was leckeres. stäbchen oder so hehe


----------



## drivingghost (7. September 2005)

Wie gesagt, es gibt Kekse. Die aber aus China.


----------



## Micro767 (7. September 2005)

ich kann erst am freitag abend sagen ob ich samstag mit kann oder arbeiten muss , die ganze arbeit hat sich schon nach hinten verschoben, weil man dort nicht in die pötte kommt ! 

aber drängeln das die zwei räume schnell bezugsfertig sind


----------



## drivingghost (7. September 2005)

Na dann drück ich mal die Daumen dass Du kommst. Bekommst dann auch einein Keks  (;
Habe noch ein paar vom letzten Chinatrip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (7. September 2005)

egal. bring mit. und die futtern wir dann auf der tour.


----------



## drivingghost (8. September 2005)

Dir kann ich auch einen Keks aus Hund mitbringen Lucas, oder irgend etwas Anderes was nicht wirklich definierbar ist, manchmal schmeckt, meistens aber nicht. 
Kai zum Beispiel hat getrocknete und verpresste Regenwürmer gegessen. Sorry Kai, waren doch keine Sojakekse...


----------



## sharky (8. September 2005)

sooooooooo, hallo alle zusammen 

also, ich bin wieder im lande!  nach vielen harten abenteuern, in denen wir den unbändigen urgewalten der natur, wilden tieren und räuberischen eingeborenen trotzen mussten (wobei uns letztere mit einem seltsamen getränk betäuben wollten) luftlöcher und stürme in kleinen zweimotorigen propellermaschinen über hoher see überlebten und uns auch das essen nicht umgebracht hat, haben wir es geschafft, wohlbehalten in die heimat zurückzukehren! 

hoffe bei euch ist soweit alles ok?!

also ich bin samstag bei der tour auf alle fälle dabei! ist zwar altbekannt aber immer wieder schön 

wie sieht es denn mit ner HD tour aus? ich denke da wird auch öfter mal gefahren, gebt einfach bescheid!

gruß
der fisch


----------



## dox (8. September 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe bei euch ist soweit alles ok?!



wenn man von einigen Schrammen am Körper und im Gesicht und ein paar verbogenen Biketeilen absieht ist alles ok.   
Schau dir mal die Bilder beim Ramin und bei Haiflyer an. 
Klar machen wir noch mal ne HD tour. sind klasse Strecken da.

@Chinamann: Ich hab gewusst das mit den Keksen etwas nicht stimmt. Die haben so komisch geknirscht beim essen.

Gruß Kai.


----------



## Haiflyer (8. September 2005)

@ramin. ja dann bring mir doch bitte so lutscher mit indenen geröstete heuschrecken oder so sind. die wollt ich schon immer mal probiern.
soll ja sehr proteinreich sein.
@sharky. schön das du wieder da bist ja is alles ok. waren nur sehr materialmordend unterwegs. wann es die nächste hd tour geben wird weis ihc ned. ich kann die nächsten 3 WE definitiv nicht.
@dox. macht nix. man weis auch ned was im burger vom mcdoof alles drin is. haare. spucke etc. isst man ja auch einfach mit 

ciao Lucas


----------



## sharky (8. September 2005)

aha, habt ihr wieder mal das hebelspiel gespielt oder was? 
was / wessen / warum wart ihr materialmordend? muß ich angst haben wenn ich mit euch fahre? 

dieses WE kann ich auch net, nächstes ist komplett rennrad angesagt und die woche drauf weiß ich noch net, von daher...

ich geh jetzt ne runde biken


----------



## drivingghost (8. September 2005)

Die Kekse, die geknirscht haben, das war einfach nur Sand mit Speisestärke. Nichts für ungut. 



> sooooooooo, hallo alle zusammen


guggug


> also, ich bin wieder im lande! nach vielen harten abenteuern, in denen wir den unbändigen urgewalten der natur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kais hässliches Gesicht hast Du mittlerweile ja entdeckt 
Ich hoffe, Du hast mir was schönes mitgebracht


----------



## sharky (8. September 2005)

ach schatzi,

was wäre das leben ohne deine lieben begrüßungen??  

leider war es nicht ganz so wie bei dir gezeigt, die natur zeigte sich eher so:






die wilden tiere (ok, es waren auch schafe dabei  ) sahen so aus:






 (leider hatte ich die kamera nicht schnell genug schußbereit um die haie von der fähre aus selber zu knipsen  )

und die eingeborenen waren trinkerprobte viecher die tagsüber einhändig ihre kühe aus dem moor tragen, baumstämme werfen und abends arme touristen zum armdrücken rausfordern... 







naja, über die getränke darf sich jeder seine gedanken machen, es empfiehlt sich jedenfalls nicht, die für ne tour in den rucksack zu schütten, kann zu leichten konzentrationsverlusten führen


----------



## drivingghost (8. September 2005)

Schnapsdrossel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (8. September 2005)

wer


----------



## drivingghost (9. September 2005)

So Jungs, ich fahre die Tour heute ohne Euch....
...um nach diesem technischen Kurventrail zu suchen und eventuell finde ich ja auch noch andere, neue Trails. Wenn ich bis 1600 nicht zurück bin soll der Fisch losfahren und mich suchen. Irgendwo im Graben, an einem Baum, der Fisch weiss wo er suchen muss.



Ramin


----------



## dox (9. September 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich bis 1600 nicht zurück bin soll der Fisch losfahren und mich suchen. Irgendwo im Graben, an einem Baum, der Fisch weiss wo er suchen muss.



Oder wir rufen die Bergwacht, die Bundeswehr oder den Geheimdienst. 
Wer sagt das wir dich überhaupt finden wollen.


----------



## sharky (9. September 2005)

dox schrieb:
			
		

> Oder wir rufen die Bergwacht, die Bundeswehr oder den Geheimdienst.


ich hätte mal beim fundamt in eberbach angerufen 
der ramin wird sicher abgegeben wenn er gefunden wird, den behält keiner


----------



## dox (9. September 2005)

Auch ne gut Idee.


----------



## drivingghost (9. September 2005)

So, wieder da. Dschens ist auch dabei, sind wir mal mindestens zu dritt. Das ist ok. 

Zwei Stürze, der eine auf dem eternal trail etwas weiter hinter der Stelle wo ich das letzte mal über den Lenker gegangen bin. Wieder Vorderrad verkeilt, über den lenker geflogen, Rad über mich drüber, konnte es gerade noch halten bevor es auf ordentlich große Brocken geknallt wäre. Ich hatte auch Glück, diese Großen Brocken hätten meinem Rücken sicher auch nicht gefallen.
Zur Burg Eberbach habe ich den Kurventrail gefunden. Uiuiui, da überlegen wir uns morgen nocheinmal ob wir den wirklich hochwollen. 
Von Schollbrunn nach Neckargerach habe ich einen neuen downhill gefunden, nicht gerade schwierig aber schön schnell. Und danach sieht jeder dass man biken war, Brombersträucher wachsen immer unterwegs  Und vor dem downhill war ein steiles Stück, da bin ich nochmal über den Lenker. 
Der Rheumatrail vor der Stolzeneck wird ausgelassen, stattdessen geht es nochmal kurz hinauf um noch einen Schönen downhill fahren zu können.
Und jetzt suche ich geschwind das Bild vom dummen Kai.

edit:  
seht her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dox (9. September 2005)

Da bin ich schon im Koma.   
Ich hab vorhin noch ein paar Dornen aus meinem Arm und meinem Knie raus.
Aber 2 sind immer noch drin.  
Am meisten regt mich der Strich auf der Nase auf. Der Rest ist fast schon weg.


----------



## sharky (9. September 2005)

ach du heiliges kanonenrohr! kai! was hast du gemacht? bzw. was hat ramin mit dir gemacht?  meine güte!!


----------



## Micro767 (9. September 2005)

wenn ich das so lese und mir die Bilder betrachte muss ich doch feststellen, das es mich immer weniger ärgert das ich morgen nicht mit Euch mit fahren kann, weil ich arbeiten muss !


Sorry, schon das zweite mal aber sicherlich wird sich noch eine Tour finden bei der ich auch wieder mit fahren kann !


----------



## sharky (9. September 2005)

@micro
wenn man mitm ramin unterwegs ist sollte man solche sachen einkalkulieren 
vor allem wenn er anfängt mit steinen zu schmeißen und so 
schade daß du nicht dabei bist!

@ramin
bin morgen um 10 am bahnhof

@FF
sonntag früh ne runde drehen? treffpunkt 10.00 stockbronner hof? gediegenes CC gerutsche bei uns durch den wald? hab da ein paar neue strecken gefunden die woche 

@all 
sonntag früh was vor?


----------



## Haiflyer (9. September 2005)

@micro. das is nicht auf der tour von morgen passiert sondern auf der TOUR HD passiert.    und die wirst DU AUCH NOCH FAHREN. hehe

bis dann

ciao Lucas


----------



## drivingghost (9. September 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @micro
> wenn man mitm ramin unterwegs ist sollte man solche sachen einkalkulieren
> jaja, immer dieser rufmord
> vor allem wenn er anfängt mit steinen zu schmeißen rate mal warum kai so hässlich im gesicht ist... und so<-- damit musst du in den DDD bereich, da finden das alle lustig
> ...



fünf.


----------



## sharky (10. September 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> an welchem? 10 uhr morgens oder am abend?


 am morgen, sonst hätte ich ja 22.00 und nicht 10.00 geschrieben  
es sieht nach regen aus


----------



## drivingghost (10. September 2005)

Schade, so muss ich Dich ja doch mitnehmen (;

Trüb aber trocken, hoffen wir dass es so bleibt:

Nix Regen


----------



## kraichgauer (10. September 2005)

@FF
sonntag früh ne runde drehen? treffpunkt 10.00 stockbronner hof? gediegenes CC gerutsche bei uns durch den wald? hab da ein paar neue strecken gefunden die woche 

@all 
sonntag früh was vor?[/QUOTE]

@Sharky : ja mit dir biken  , wenn du mir schreibst wann wir wo starten.


----------



## drivingghost (10. September 2005)

An alle die nicht mit dabei waren:
Ihr habt was verpasst, war richtig schön, ich habe niemanden ernsthaft verletzt, wir hatten keinen einzigen Platten, war einfach eine schöne Tour. 

Und Kai, Du bist eine Pfeife. Hättest wenigstens ein Stück mitfahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (10. September 2005)

@kraichgauer
machen wir 9.15 in gundelsheim am rathaus, dann können wir ein paar trails durch den wald hoch zum stockbronner fahren. ich warte dann auf dich am rathaus.


@all
glaubt dem ramin kein wort 

er hat wieder mit steinen geschmissen aber ich konnte denen grad noch so ausweichen, dafür hingen überall dornensträucher rum und meine unterarme sehen denen von kai doch recht ähnlich. kann auch meinem kopfüber-hallo-sagen bei den brennesseln und dornen liegen 
war aber schön, sehr schön, auch wenn ich bis eben noch raupen und kleinen spinnen aus meinen klamotten gefischt hab  möcht wissen wo das viechzeugs überall herkommt! 



so denn, vielleicht bis morgen früh, hier der link zum termin


----------



## Micro767 (12. September 2005)

und ich hatte ein Wochenende ohne auch nur einen Meter Rad zufahren


----------



## sharky (12. September 2005)

@micro
so viel zu arbeiten? armer kerl! ich saß heut den 5. tag in folge im sattel, morgen nochmal und dann ein ruhetag, sonst brechen mir echt bald die beine ab


----------



## Micro767 (12. September 2005)

tja ich geb mal zu das ich Sonntag in Lampertheim auf der Kerwe war und nicht arbeiten    und heute gleich nochmal hin gehe !


----------



## drivingghost (12. September 2005)

Schnapsdrossel


----------



## Haiflyer (12. September 2005)

hey hed nix gegen schnaps ja. sonst bekommen wir ärger mister


----------



## drivingghost (12. September 2005)

auch schnapsdrossel. alle zusammen. ihr fahrt das zeug sicher im camelbak durch die gegend, nicht wahr...
wird auch der grund gewesen sein warum kai gestuerzt ist, aber die schuld gleich mal wieder auf mich uebertragen. tzzzz


----------



## sharky (12. September 2005)

na, ihr kennt doch ramins einstellung zu alkohol! er ist schwer gegen das zeug! wie man sieht...


----------



## drivingghost (13. September 2005)

Zu allen Fotos auf denen ich mit einem Bier in der Hand zu sehen bin wurde ich mit vorgehaltener Waffe gezwungen. 
Oder es war alkoholfreies Bier. 
Ihr wollt mich doch alle nur ärgern.
Keiner hat mich lieb...
Ich glaube ich bleibe in China. Da finde ich bestimmt ein paar Freunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (13. September 2005)

lol @fisch. das is das geilste was ich seit sehr langer zeit hier drin gesehn hab. danke für die geilen bilder.
hehe und ich glaub ramin is n ganz schlimmer gauner. er tut vornerum so als würde er nur biken und bla aber hintenrum trinkt er. hat zig frauen. jaja   
nein ramin bleib ned in china. büdde büdde ned. dann fehlt hier was.

ciao Lucas


----------



## drivingghost (13. September 2005)

Bist doch nur heiss auf den Keks den ich Dir versprochen habe.
An mir liegt Dir gar nichts. Ich habe Dich durchschaut.


edit: das bin ja gar nicht ich in dem comic, ich bin doch blond.


----------



## sunflower (13. September 2005)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> tja ich geb mal zu das ich Sonntag in Lampertheim auf der Kerwe war und nicht arbeiten    und heute gleich nochmal hin gehe !


Wem g'hädd die Kerb? - Unser!!! 
Konnte leider dem fränkischen Exil nicht entfliehen. Awer die Kerb in Howwe is eh besser als die bei euch Lombada... 

Sorry, daß ich mich da mal eben eingemischt hab. Muss das Heimweh sein...  
Huhu, Fisch! Huhu, Sonnengott! Huhu an den Rest! Und wieder weg... *wuuuuusch*


----------



## Micro767 (14. September 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Wem g'hädd die Kerb? - Unser!!!
> Konnte leider dem fränkischen Exil nicht entfliehen. Awer die Kerb in Howwe is eh besser als die bei euch Lombada...
> 
> Sorry, daß ich mich da mal eben eingemischt hab. Muss das Heimweh sein...
> Huhu, Fisch! Huhu, Sonnengott! Huhu an den Rest! Und wieder weg... *wuuuuusch*



  und die Howwemer Kerwe war, dies Johr, gleichzeitig wie die in Lambade und deswege war ich net in Howwe ! Awer letscht Johr wars in Howwe rischtig gut do hoscht schun recht !


----------



## sunflower (14. September 2005)

Die Howwemer und die Lombader feiern doch immer zusamme! Am Samsdach habense die Kerb dichgemacht, weil die Bäschdädder Messerstescher (oder so) Randale geschobe ham... Die Deppe! Awer sunscht is Howwe scho schnuggelisch. Bei de Carpe Noctem is immer schee...

Mann, so zu schreiben ist anstrengend...


----------



## sharky (14. September 2005)

ohje ohje! kann mir das mal jemand übersetzen 







hi wonnie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (14. September 2005)

Es gibt Dinge, die lassen sich einfach nicht anders in Worte fassen... 
Aber bei Gelegenheit kann dir ja einer von uns nen Crachkurs in Sachen 'Howwemer/Lombader Bladd fer Ohfänger' geben...


----------



## Haiflyer (14. September 2005)

pf sach jertzt bloß du verstehsch des ned. hea des kon doch ned woa soi oda. nä nä nä. da is ma badenser un wohnt fezzisch kilomeda weg von monnem un schun versteht ma kä word mea.
nänänä

ciaoi Lucas


----------



## sharky (14. September 2005)

@lukas 
wenn du mich noch einmal badenser nennst dann schubs ich dich bei der nächsten tour an nem steilhang vom rad! ich bin schwabe durch und durch! 
und euer kauderwelsch ist ja wirklich nicht ganz einfach zu entziffern, wenn es dann ins hessische / pfälzische umschlägt wird es eh schwer für normalmenschen


----------



## Haiflyer (14. September 2005)

servela

1. lucas mit C bitte
2. dann nenn ich dich ab heute RAMIN wenn du mich vom radel schubbst.
3. hessisch und pfälzishc is ja auch ausländisch   
baden is das wahre deutschland. hehe

ciao Lucas


----------



## sunflower (14. September 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> und euer kauderwelsch ist ja wirklich nicht ganz einfach zu entziffern, wenn es dann ins hessische / pfälzische umschlägt wird es eh schwer für normalmenschen


Du meinst, es wird schwer für die blöden Schwaben!  Gugg emol, selbst de Badenser rafft um was es geht... Der veschteht des auslännisch Gebabbel!



			
				haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> dann nenn ich dich ab heute RAMIN wenn du mich vom radel schubbst.


Jetzt beleidige mal den armen Ramin net!


----------



## Micro767 (14. September 2005)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Die Howwemer und die Lombader feiern doch immer zusamme! Am Samsdach habense die Kerb dichgemacht, weil die Bäschdädder Messerstescher (oder so) Randale geschobe ham... Die Deppe! Awer sunscht is Howwe scho schnuggelisch. Bei de Carpe Noctem is immer schee...
> 
> Mann, so zu schreiben ist anstrengend...



Stimmd die sin immer zomme awer letscht johr war ich a ihn howwe uf de kerwe, montdags owens, jo und do hewisch a was schnugglisches getroffe   

des mit de bäschdädder heb ich jo mol nochgarnet mitgrigt ! Do wer ich mol gleich moi Howwemer Kumpels orufe misse !

@all und immer dran denken wir zwei sind Hessen ! ABER keine Riedochsen !!! Gelle !


----------



## sharky (14. September 2005)

@wonnie
der lucas wohnt ja auch näher an der grenze, da bekommt man euer hessisch-kauderwelsch auch eher mit 

@dirk
WTF sind nun schon wieder riedochsen? ihr mit euren lokalen grabenkriegen! ist ja wie bei den franken die keine bayern sind, wobei franke ja net gleich franke ist und ein bamberger und ein bayreuther auch net miteinander kann und... naja!


----------



## sunflower (14. September 2005)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> Do wer ich mol gleich moi Howwemer Kumpels orufe misse !


Kennd ma vun deine Kumpels vielleicht oner?!


----------



## sharky (14. September 2005)

hoWWemer? also hoFFemer hätt ich ja noch nachvollziehen können, aber WW statt FF??


----------



## Haiflyer (14. September 2005)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @wonnie
> @dirk
> WTF sind nun schon wieder riedochsen? ihr mit euren lokalen grabenkriegen!





              
   ich rast glei aus vor lachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (14. September 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ich rast glei aus vor lachen


lach du ruhig, du kurpfälzer


----------



## Micro767 (14. September 2005)

Riedochse -> Männer die im Ried wohnen, das Ried fängt hinter Bürstadt an und geht bis ca. Darmstadt

So in ewta wie: 
Mannemer Blomäuler
Bärstädter Messerstecher
Ludwigshäfner Lumpehäfner
Darmstäder Heiner
usw


----------



## drivingghost (14. September 2005)

Ich hasse den chinesischen Verkehr! Und ich hasse Joggen. Und Kopfmassagen. Und Massagen überhaupt. 
Aber das Essen entschädigt für alles!


----------



## Haiflyer (14. September 2005)

wie du bist scho wieder da ? ich mag massagen.


----------



## sharky (14. September 2005)

hallo mein schatz  
was hast du denn gegen chinesische massagen? sind meine besser


----------



## Haiflyer (14. September 2005)

WÜRG WÜRG WÜRG

hast mir echt kekse mitgebracht. ? 
bock am samstag radeln zu gehn ? TOUR HD 2


----------



## drivingghost (15. September 2005)

Ich bin noch in China, ändert aber nichts daran dass ich Massagen nicht mag und die Chinesen Auto und Mopped fahren wie die Sau. Nur radeln können die nicht, habe noch nicht einen gesehen der eine Treppe mit dem Rad gefahren/gesprungen ist. Pfeifen. 
Nein Mathias, Deine Massagen mag ich noch weniger, du bist immer so grob zu mir.
Lucas, wenn Du Massagen magst, geh zum Fisch, der kann das richtig gut...
Und einen lecker Keks wirst Du bekommen, keine Angst.


----------



## sharky (15. September 2005)

hallo kleiner!

also was heisst grob? so darfst du das nicht sagen!


----------



## Haiflyer (15. September 2005)

@wahlchines.
ne danke muss ned sein das der fisch hand an mir anlegt   
aber auf den keks freu ich mich. aber nix mit hund. sonst werd ich sauer. hab selber einen.also kein hundescheiß. und auch einer der schmeckt. also ein kecks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (15. September 2005)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> @wahlchines.
> ne danke muss ned sein das der fisch hand an mir anlegt


pöh!!


----------



## kraichgauer (5. Juni 2006)

Fast e i n e ?  Seiten nur Spam im aktuellen  Odenwald Thread!

Würd mir wirklich was ernsthafteres bezüglich Touren durch den geliebten Wald wünschen. 
Z.B. ne Revivaltoür zum Katzenbuckel...........Ramin? 
Auch wenns für mich wirklich hart war.....

was meint´n´ihr dazu?


----------



## Levty (5. Juni 2006)

Wilkommen im Odenwald - Spam, dummes Gelabere und sonstiges sinnloses Zeugs.
Ist der Thread nicht seit September tot!? Schreib den Ramin lieber per eMail an.


----------



## kraichgauer (5. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Schreib den Ramin lieber per eMail an.



Auch ´ne Idee ! Wenn du meinst das könnte Helfen werd ichs mal tun.


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Juni 2006)

jajaja, die alten freds zeigen doch die jugendsünden... tour mos-eberbach sind ja gerade mal 23km - flach! mit sowas hat sich unser drivingohneghost letztes jahr noch zufrieden gegeben!


----------



## sharky (5. Juni 2006)

@rich
hart war es für dich weil du mitm schweren gaul unterwegs warst und wir unterm strich 90km und 1700hm geschrubbt haben, ganz ohne isses nicht, vor allem unter beachtung des materials! daher ist deine erschöpfung nicht ganz unbegründet. aber immerhin musstest du nicht gezogen werden, im gegensatz zu anderen leuten die lieber im anderen thread spamen statt zu trainieren  

@hädbänger
die 23km sind aber doch eher theroretischer natur, man beachte die deutlichen schlenker links und rechts des neckars sowie die unweigerlich damit verbundenen höhenmeter!!

@killuah
komm, spamt bitte im anderen thread weiter und lasst diesen hier für ernsthafte tourenplanungen offen, ok?
ein thread ist zudem nur so lange tot, bis man ihn wiederbelebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (5. Juni 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> im gegensatz zu anderen leuten die lieber im anderen thread spamen statt zu trainieren



Und das sagt jemand der Winterpause gemacht hat


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Juni 2006)

Ach, um die Familie der Spammer wieder voll zu bekommen. MOIN!


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Juni 2006)

spam? spam? kann mir das mal jemand erklären, was das ist????? 

ansonsten.... sind das hier verzweifelte fred-reanimier-versuche????

und warum hat der fred hier !!!5!!! sterne??????


----------



## drivingghost (7. Juni 2006)

Es steht zur Wahl:
Diesen Sonntag oder in nächster Zeit garantiert erstmal nicht.
Start um 1000 in Neckarelz BH oder 1030 Neckargerach Neckarbrücke. 
Ab Neckarelz: Nach Mosbach weiter, einen Trail den Berg hoch, kurz über dne Trainingsparcours vom TV Mosbach, dann über Trails und Autobahn, gegen Ende auf Asphalt nach Reichenbuch weiter, von dort über Trails nach Neckargerach. Über den Neckar, zur Minneburg hoch, 3 min Runde durch den Burghof, weiter über Autobahn bis Nähe Neunkirchen. Ab hier geht es weiter mit den Trails. Wenn das Wetter trocken ist, werden zwei neue Trails eingebaut. (Klickt auf den link in meiner Signatur, geht auf Dies&Das und dann auf die Trails für Fortgeschrittene), sollte es nass sein, bleibt es bei den sehr schönen aber bekannten Trails bis zur Burg Stolzeneck. Dort 5 min Pause zum pullern, Getränk auffüllen und Riegel inhalieren. (Ist das Wetter trocken, haben wir jetzt schon deutlich mehr Hm als bei der Letzten Tour.) Von der Stolzeneck geht es nun nicht direkt an den Neckar hinunter, sondern wir trotzen der Schwerkraft und strampeln wieder steil und knackig hoch. Dann etwas Autobahn und schliesslich zwei Trails, die uns kurz vor Eberbach ausspucken. In Eberbach kann, falls gewünscht, kurz ein Cappuccino(oder Weizen) eingenommen werden. Jetzt, je nachdem, wie spät es ist.
Gut in der Zeit: Berg hoch an der Burg Eberbach vorbei, weiter hoch bis zum Katzenbuckel, von dort nach der Kurzen Vollgasabfahrt über Asphalt bis Oberdielbach. 
Schlecht in der Zeit: Berg hoch über Feld- und Wanderwege, keine Trails, dafür herrliche Landschaft.
Sehr schlecht in der Zeit, es dämmer schon: Neckartal zurück mit Eurem neuen Feind--> Ramin
Ab Oberdielbach durch den Wald, über Wiesen und einen Acker, dann etwas Asphalt bis nach Lauerskreuz, dort quer durch den Wald und dann mit Vollgas über einen Hohlweg nach Neckargerach runter. 
Jetzt, je nachdem, wie spät es ist:
Gut in der Zeit: Reichenbuch hoch, etwas Asphalt, dann wieder die Trails vom Anfang zurück nach Mosbach.
Schlecht in der Zeit, es dämmert schon: Neckartal nach Hause
Es ist schon dunkel: Ab in den Zug

Genaue Km und Hm kann ich jetzt nicht nennen, wer die letzte Tour noch in Erinnerung hat weiß, dass es nicht ganz Ohne war. Jetzt ist es noch ein gutes Stück härter. Aber nur die Harten kommen in den Garten, trotzdem kann die Tour auch jederzeit Abgebrochen werden, Ortschaften mit Bahnhöfen und/bzw Krankenhäusern sind immer in unmittelbarer Nähe.

-Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter
-Gefahren wird nur mit Helm auf dem Kopf
-Ich fahre voraus, ausser ich gebe andere Anweisung
-Schwierige Sektionen werden angekündigt

Auf der Skala der Normalverrückte Mountainbiker:
Kondition: Sollte vorhanden sein  4-5/5
Technik:              s.o.                 4/5 
Erlebnisfaktor:                             5/5


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Juni 2006)

Mahlzeit!

Hab grad mit Sharky telefoniert, er ist "zu 99%" da. Ich selbst würde es auch irgendwie möglich machen. Am Tag vorher ist zwar ein Geburtstag, aber das paßt schon irgendwie.
Wie sieht's mit Dir aus Rich?
Zurück vom Training, Ramin? Noch interessiert?

Gruß,    Michael


----------



## drivingghost (8. Juni 2006)

Fisch, nimm das HT.


----------



## kraichgauer (9. Juni 2006)

sharky)
ein thread ist zudem nur so lange tot schrieb:


> Jau da hast du recht,  er lebt ! Fahrn wir 9.15 in Gundelsheim los ?
> 
> @ all : Klar bin ich dabei ! (Habs ja auch auf Vorschlag von Lev angezettelt)
> Bis Sonntag in Neckarelz um 10.00 .
> ...


----------



## drivingghost (9. Juni 2006)

0930 werde ich zu Hause losfahren. Da kann ich ja schon kurz bei der Brücke nachschauen ob da einer steht. 
Ansonsten dürften wir gegen 1030 wieder in Neckargerach einschlagen. Obwohl, wir fahren hinten den Trail hoch und Neckargerach wieder Trail runter. Dann sag ich mal: 
0930 Treffpunkt 1 Neckargerach Neckarbrücke
1000 Treffpunkt 2 Neckarelz Bahnhof
1050 Treffpunkt 3 Neckargerach Neckarbrücke


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Juni 2006)

Moin Jungs!

Hat wer Lust, Sonntag ein Stück zu fahren? Vielleicht wieder so ab 10, 11?

Gruß,   Michael


----------



## kraichgauer (22. Juni 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Hat wer Lust, Sonntag ein Stück zu fahren? Vielleicht wieder so ab 10, 11?
> 
> Gruß,   Michael



Hallo Michael,

Lust hät´ich schon, weiss aber leider noch nicht ob ich auch Zeit hab.
kann ich erst am Sa sagen - bis dann.

Übrigens : die letzte Tour mit Ramin, Sharky und dir war echt gut.
Nochmals vielen Dank an den Guide.  Und, alles wieder in Ordung 
mit der Hand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex75 (22. Juni 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Hat wer Lust, Sonntag ein Stück zu fahren? Vielleicht wieder so ab 10, 11?
> 
> Gruß,   Michael


Ich fahre am SO wahrscheinlich eine Tour mit Bax und Veloziraptor in Heidelberg; Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen.

Gruss Alexander


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Juni 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> Lust hät´ich schon, weiss aber leider noch nicht ob ich auch Zeit hab.
> kann ich erst am Sa sagen - bis dann.
> ...



Fand ich auch klasse (also die Tour, nicht Ramins Abflug).



> Ich fahre am SO wahrscheinlich eine Tour mit Bax und Veloziraptor in Heidelberg; Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen.
> 
> Gruss Alexander



Hallo, Alex!
Das klingt auch gut. Mal hören, was der große Fisch so vorhat. Ich geb Euch noch rechtzeitig Bescheid.

Gruß,     Michael


----------



## Bax (22. Juni 2006)

alex75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre am SO wahrscheinlich eine Tour mit Bax und Veloziraptor in Heidelberg; Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen.
> 
> Gruss Alexander



Alex, könntest du bitte die Tour nochmal kurz beschreiben? Im ICQ ging das für mich zu schnell.


----------



## alex75 (23. Juni 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Alex, könntest du bitte die Tour nochmal kurz beschreiben? Im ICQ ging das für mich zu schnell.



Hier noch mal grob die Tour, die ich im Sinn habe: 
Weißer Stein - Langer Kirschbaum - Wilhelmsfeld - Kohlhof - Eichelberg Downhill - Ursenbacher Höhe - Steinberg - Oberflockenbach - Kalter Stein - Weinheim.
Dann auf dem Burgenweg Richtung Schriesheim und je nach Kondition nochmal auf den Weißen Stein.

Bin die Tour von Weinheim zum Weißen Stein am Mittwoch mit dem hädbanger gefahren; hat ihm so gut gefallen, dass er am Donnerstag extra früher aufgestanden ist um die Tour in der 'richtigen' Richtung zu fahren  

Gruss Alexander


----------



## drivingghost (23. Juni 2006)

kraichgauer schrieb:
			
		

> Und, alles wieder in Ordung
> mit der Hand ?


Leider nicht. Wird noch etwas dauern.  ):


----------



## kraichgauer (23. Juni 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Leider nicht. Wird noch etwas dauern.  ):



Schade, auf jedenfall gute Besserung.

@ Michael: Wenn ich Zeit hab würd ich auch mitfahrn nach HD.
Die Beschreibung klingt vielversprechend........


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Juni 2006)

Wann wollt Ihr denn los, Alex?

Mein Problem ist, daß ich noch hier in Mosbach sitze und sowohl mein Rad als auch mein Gepäck, welches ich morgen wieder in HD brauche, hier habe. Heißt, ich müßte dann morgen zuerst noch in meine Wohnung und den Kram abstellen. Brauche also mit Fahrt ungefähr anderthalb Stunden.

Die Tour klingt wirklich sehr gut, das gefällt mir. Um's Wetter braucht man sich zur Zeit ja auch nicht zu sorgen. 

Gruß, Michael

Besser Dich, Ramin!


----------



## alex75 (24. Juni 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Wann wollt Ihr denn los, Alex?
> 
> Mein Problem ist, daß ich noch hier in Mosbach sitze und sowohl mein Rad als auch mein Gepäck, welches ich morgen wieder in HD brauche, hier habe. Heißt, ich müßte dann morgen zuerst noch in meine Wohnung und den Kram abstellen. Brauche also mit Fahrt ungefähr anderthalb Stunden.
> 
> ...


Ich habe gerade mit Bax ausgemacht, dass ich ihn gg. 12 Uhr auf dem Weißen Stein treffe, d.h. wir müssten uns dann so gg. 11 Uhr in Heidelberg am HBF treffen.

Gruss Alexander


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Juni 2006)

Das paßt. Mein Zug ist 10.00 an der Weststadt. Dann noch schnell Sachen verstauen, dann komm ich zum HBF.

Bis morgen!

Gruß,   Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2006)

Ich komme morgen mit meinen 18kg denke ich. Nur für den Sprung am Eichelberg.

Mal sehen wie lange heute der Abend wird.

Cheers. Lev.


----------

